# Difference between a female plakat and a female veiltail



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

Female pk and female vt looks the same.

Can anyone tell the difference between them?
Pictures can help too.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

I don't have pictures, but it's quite obvious. PK and HM can often be confusing since some HM have shorter fins thus look like PK's. But VT has a rather long oval-round caudal while PK has short round ones (traditional PK). The modern HMPK is more obvious since their caudals form a "D" shape. Further VT have longer fins in general compared to PK.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Anal fin
Is the main thing you look for
Anal fin
Vt will have longer pointer 
Pk will tend to have a flat looking one

Pelvic fin
Pk short and look even with the begging of the anal
Vt longer and not really balance with

Caudal fin
Pk more round and short
Vt look like a spade tail/round tail


What are you breeding


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

body shape. my plakat female is SOOO much chunkier than my veiltail female. like.... 









that's Lulu. she's my Plakat female. :V









this is Josie. she's a veiltial, i think. you can see how much slimmer Josie is, compared to Lulu.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

plakat's bottom fin tend to be smaller (in all fins) and more straight.
here is a VT female:








and a PK female:








and also plakats (in general) will tend to jump out of tanks more o-o


----------

